# [paranoia]Comment faire pour que son ordi = black box

## aleatoire

Ciao  :Wink: 

j'ai des soucis [Edité]... Alors je suis venu ici vous demander vos "trucs de parano". Je sais que crypter le HD se fait, mais ça ralentit bcp les choses(non?), crypter la swap, je ne vois pas bcp d'intérêt. Dans la mesure du possible, quand je me connecte à internet, j'utilise Tor...

Quand j'aurai de nouveau mes ordinateurs, je devrai faire un total erase du HD, je n'aurai plus confiance en lui (il m'a trahit ce traitre). Que faudrait-il que je fasse pour avoir un formatage très bas niveau (de 10 couches par exemple) ? 

Enfin voilà, c'est plein de questions que je me pose, parce que j'ai vraiment la haine contre cette équipe de   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Mad:  , d'autant plus que j'avais un boulot infernal à faire  :Sad: 

Ohhhhhhhhh merci beaucoup forumLast edited by aleatoire on Wed Apr 19, 2006 7:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lesourbe

legalement tu peux prendre cher si tu cryptes et que tu donnes pas les clefs à ceux qui te les demande...

j sais pas ce que tu as a cacher et du coup pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandele.

----------

## aleatoire

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> legalement tu peux prendre cher si tu cryptes et que tu donnes pas les clefs à ceux qui te les demande...
> 
> j sais pas ce que tu as a cacher et du coup pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandele.

 

Alors pourquoi ces technologies existent finalement ?

Alors supposons que je me fasse voler l'ordinateur, je n'aimerais pas que mon voleur aille accès à mes données...

----------

## lesourbe

 *aleatoire wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   legalement tu peux prendre cher si tu cryptes et que tu donnes pas les clefs à ceux qui te les demande...
> 
> j sais pas ce que tu as a cacher et du coup pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandele. 
> 
> Alors pourquoi ces technologies existent finalement ?

 

la technologie ne fait pas le droit (enfin jusque recemment en france)

 *aleatoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors supposons que je me fasse voler l'ordinateur, je n'aimerais pas que mon voleur aille accès à mes données...

 

on parlait pas de voleur là, non ?

----------

## yoyo

@aleatoire : peux-tu renomer ton thread afin qu'il respecte nos conventions stp ?? (chapitre 3/3)

----------

## Trevoke

```
[N] sys-fs/cryptsetup (): Tool to setup encrypted devices with dm-crypt

[N] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks (): Tool to setup encrypted devices with dm-crypt

[N] sys-fs/encfs (): Encrypted Filesystem module for Linux

[N] sys-fs/loop-aes (): Linux kernel module to encrypt local file systems and disk partitions with AES cipher.

```

C'est un debut.. ?

$ eix -cSs crypt

Sinon y a aussi PGP et GnuPG...

kpgp met un shredder sur le desktop qui est cense rendre les donnees detruites irrecuperables.

----------

## aleatoire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [N] sys-fs/cryptsetup (): Tool to setup encrypted devices with dm-crypt
> 
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup Trevoke de m'avoir répondu, c'est gentil  :Wink: . Dès que j'aurai de nouveau mon ordinateur, je me pencherai sur ces solutions.

@lesourbe: [Edité]Last edited by aleatoire on Wed Apr 19, 2006 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu veux te renseigner sur l'encryption, ou la paranoia, je te conseille d'installer eix (emerge eix) et d'apprendre a utiliser cet outil pour fouiner dans portage.

Jette un coup d'oeil a ceci aussi, par exemple..

```
[N] app-forensics/autopsy (): A graphical interface to the digital forensic analysis tools in The Sleuth Kit.

[N] app-forensics/mac-robber (): mac-robber is a digital forensics and incident response tool that collects data

[N] app-forensics/sleuthkit (): A collection of file system and media management forensic analysis tools

[I] app-forensics/tct (1.15-r1): The Coroner's Toolkit - a collection of tools to aide in gathering and analyzing forensic data on a UNIX system

[N] sys-apps/dcfldd (): enhanced dd with features for forensics and security

```

[edit: ceci dit, on repondra a tes questions, mais ne nous fournis pas de contexte s'il-te-plait..]

[edit numero 2 : message edite, voili-voila, rien a voir ici...]

----------

## yuk159

 *aleatoire wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   legalement tu peux prendre cher si tu cryptes et que tu donnes pas les clefs à ceux qui te les demande...
> 
> j sais pas ce que tu as a cacher et du coup pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandele. 
> 
> Alors pourquoi ces technologies existent finalement ?
> ...

 

Ce que voulait dire lescourbe c'est que en France certains system de cryptage son illégaux (le cryptage etant reservé a l'armé etc..), bien que cela est un peu évolué ces dernières années.

Edit : Je dois avoué que je n'ai pas compris grand chose a ce thread suredité apparement.

----------

## Trevoke

Yukyuk : en fait, aleatoire parlait beaucoup, je lui ai donc dit de parler un peu moins. Les informations necessaires au bon fonctionnement du thread sont encore la, ceci dit.

Je suppose qu'encrypter a 1024 ou 2048 bits doit etre illegal, non? je me rappelle vaguement telecharger PGP quand j'etais petit (y a une petite dizaine d'annees, j'etais encore en France) et je crois que j'avais du rompre une loi ou deux en faisant ca..

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je suppose qu'encrypter a 1024 ou 2048 bits doit etre illegal, non? je me rappelle vaguement telecharger PGP quand j'etais petit (y a une petite dizaine d'annees, j'etais encore en France) et je crois que j'avais du rompre une loi ou deux en faisant ca..

 

Je pense oui.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

La réglementation française à évolué pour la longueur des clefs :

http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/fr/reglementation/regl_crypto.html

dans le tableau ils parlent de chiffremnt SYMETRIQUE donc 128 bits en symetrique c'est à peu près aussi costaud que 1024bits en assymétrique, mais comme vous pouvez le voir l'utilisation de clefs de plus de 128 bits est LIBRE

----------

## kwenspc

Je confirme, en france depuis le fameuse "LCEN" on peut utiliser la longueur de clé que l'on shouaite. Cependent, si la justice est amenée a enquêter sur vous et qu'elle vous demande vous devez lui fournir les clés sous peine de poursuite (pour obstruction judiciaire etc...)

Hum sinon je sais pas non plus ce que tu as a cacher aleatoire mais les voleurs je vois pas trop ce qui peut les interesser dans tes donnees.

Un truc, crypter tout le disque ca fait tout de meme plus suspect que de crypter juste des données de-ci de-là. Faut voir donc...

Et puis si vraiment t'as "chaud au fesses" tu peus toujours mettre au point un procédé d'urgence pour bousiller tes données soit sur le disque soit carrément bousiller le disque lui même, ce qui est pas plu mal vu que mêmes effacées, sur-effacées, les donnés peuvent etre lue par remanence magnétique (en même temps tout le monde n'a pas les joujous nécessaire à cette manip dams son garage  :Wink: ). Donvc faut pouvoir carrement bien rayer le plateau, le casser et tout...

----------

## ttgeub

 *aleatoire wrote:*   

> Ciao 
> 
> j'ai des soucis [Edité]... Alors je suis venu ici vous demander vos "trucs de parano". Je sais que crypter le HD se fait, mais ça ralentit bcp les choses(non?), crypter la swap, je ne vois pas bcp d'intérêt. Dans la mesure du possible, quand je me connecte à internet, j'utilise Tor...
> 
> Quand j'aurai de nouveau mes ordinateurs, je devrai faire un total erase du HD, je n'aurai plus confiance en lui (il m'a trahit ce traitre). Que faudrait-il que je fasse pour avoir un formatage très bas niveau (de 10 couches par exemple) ? 
> ...

 

[Edité] = avec la flicaille. 

Personnelement ce thread me gene un peu. En fait j'aimerai bien savoir pourquoi tu as des problemes avec la police. Les flics ne saisissent pas les ordinateurs pour le plaisir, ils le font meme suffisament rarement. Ils avaient sans doute de (? bonnes ?) raisons ....

----------

## Nirna

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edité] = avec la flicaille. 
> 
> Personnelement ce thread me gene un peu. En fait j'aimerai bien savoir pourquoi tu as des problemes avec la police. Les flics ne saisissent pas les ordinateurs pour le plaisir, ils le font meme suffisament rarement. Ils avaient sans doute de (? bonnes ?) raisons ....

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Curieux aussi tes questions. 

Personnellement, je pense que ça ne me regarde pas, n'étant ni juge, ni policier.

Le ton initial était certes limite, mais c'est (était...) corrigé.

Pourquoi se faire saisir son PC ? 

Déjà, je ne vois pas pourquoi Aléatoire devrait répondre... Tu sais, la présomption d'innocence, etc...

Puis on peut imaginer que la police peut débarquer chez toi parce que tu fais du p2p... Non ?

Ce qui m'interesserait moi, ce serait de savoir comment la Police procède ?

Je suppose que pour saisir un PC, il faut un mandat délivré par un juge.

Peut-elle débarquer un beau matin et te cueillir au saut du lit (dans ce cas, pour réduire ton DD en miettes, il va falloir du mental   :Twisted Evil: ).

Ou y'a-t-il des signes avant-coureur ?

En tout état de cause, le cryptage ne semble pas résoudre le problème, l'obstruction à la justice (du fait de ne pas vouloir révéler ses clés de cryptage) doit "coûter" plus chère que les données à dissimuler (sauf si c'est les plans du dernier SNLE   :Wink: ).

----------

## yuk159

 *Nirna wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'interesserait moi, ce serait de savoir comment la Police procède ?
> 
> Je suppose que pour saisir un PC, il faut un mandat délivré par un juge.

 

Non un policier peu décider d'emener une pièce qui lui semble utile, et le mandat de perquisition à l'américaine n'existe pas en France.

Il me semble que le policier peut agir (toujours en france) soit sur commission rogatoire (délivré par un juge) soit de sa propre initative (flag etc...)

Tout ça reste a confirmé par un juriste, mais je ne vois pas trop ce que cela avoir avec Gentoo.

----------

## guilc

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Nirna wrote:*   Ce qui m'interesserait moi, ce serait de savoir comment la Police procède ?
> 
> Je suppose que pour saisir un PC, il faut un mandat délivré par un juge. 
> 
> Non un policier peu décider d'emener une pièce qui lui semble utile, et le mandat de perquisition à l'américaine n'existe pas en France.
> ...

 

Heu, alors oui, pas de mandat a l'américaine, MAIS :

- commission rogatoire + OPJ ou juge (pas un flic de base tout seul)

- OPJ (et seulement OPJ, pas un bleu) en flag

Le reste, c'est interdit, on peut pas faire de perquisition ni de saisie comme ça. D'ailleurs, saisie/fouille == perquisition : la saisie sans perquisition ça n'existe pas.

----------

## lesourbe

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Ce que voulait dire lescourbe c'est que en France certains system de cryptage son illégaux (le cryptage etant reservé a l'armé etc..), bien que cela est un peu évolué ces dernières années.
> 
> 

 

En fait non ... ce que je voulais dire c'est que crypter des données et ne pas divulguer la clef a la police quand il te la demande tu risques gros.

j suis pas juriste mais je crois que c est la :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Article 36 
> 
> Outre les officiers et agents de police judiciaire agissant conformément aux dispositions du code de procédure pénale et, dans leur domaine de compétence, les agents des douanes agissant conformément aux dispositions du code des douanes, les agents habilités à cet effet par le Premier ministre et assermentés dans des conditions fixées par décret en Conseil d'Etat peuvent rechercher et constater par procès-verbal les infractions aux dispositions des articles 30, 31 et 34 de la présente loi et des textes pris pour leur application.
> ...

 

source : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/WAspad/UnTexteDeJorf?numjo=ECOX0200175L

6 mois et 7500 Euros s'ils te demandent la clef et que tu la donnes pas... c est ça non ? (y a t'il un juriste sur le forum ?)

EDIT pour un PS :

avant si tu utilisais une clef > 128 bits, c était la cour martiale

----------

## aleatoire

merci d'avoir répondu à mon topic et je ne voulais pas créer de confusions dans le forum   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## Darkael

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Ce que voulait dire lescourbe c'est que en France certains system de cryptage son illégaux (le cryptage etant reservé a l'armé etc..), bien que cela est un peu évolué ces dernières années.
> 
>  
> 
> En fait non ... ce que je voulais dire c'est que crypter des données et ne pas divulguer la clef a la police quand il te la demande tu risques gros.
> ...

 

L'article que tu cites ne concerne que les infractions commises par les fournisseurs/exporteurs de moyens de cryptologies, non? (les 5 articles précédents ne parlent que de ça)

Quelqu'un en sait plus sur ce sujet, je me suis souvent posé cette question aussi (a t'on le droit d'exiger tes clés de cryptage?) Arf, j'aurais peut-être pas du dormir pendant mes cours de droit en informatique...

----------

## lesourbe

[quote="KarnEvil"] *lesourbe wrote:*   

> L'article que tu cites ne concerne que les infractions commises par les fournisseurs/exporteurs de moyens de cryptologies, non? (les 5 articles précédents ne parlent que de ça)
> 
> Quelqu'un en sait plus sur ce sujet, je me suis souvent posé cette question aussi (a t'on le droit d'exiger tes clés de cryptage?) Arf, j'aurais peut-être pas du dormir pendant mes cours de droit en informatique...

 

En fait, j'en ai entendu parlé, et j'ai googeulisé pour essayer de trouver confirmation ... mais j'suis pas juriste.

Si quelqu'un veut bien nous éclairer la dessus, je suis preneur.

----------

## E11

Euh, ...

Je sais que je vais faire un peu tâche sur ce topic, mais quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment fonctionne un peu plus concrètement ce cryptage ?

Car je comprends bien qu'on puisse crypter des données, mais il faut pouvoir les récupérrer après sinon ça sert à rien   :Laughing:  Et donc, comment les récupère-t-on ? Avec un "mot de passe",... ?

Si on met toute son installation en crypté, il doit bien y avoir un moyen "facil" de booter dessus ? Sans devoir entrer une clé de 50 caractères de mémoire ? A moins qu'on boot grâce à une clé usb ou autre qui permet l'entrée ? Si c'est le cas, où est la sécurité dans ce cas là ?

Fin voilà j'ai pas trop capté le principe   :Embarassed:  et ça m'intéresserait dans savoir un peu plus alors si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer  :Smile: 

PS : Sinon pour les vols le plus simple serait encore un disque dur externe ou dans un rac que l'on prend avec soit quand on laisse son pc...   :Rolling Eyes:  non ?

----------

## mornik

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*    *Nirna wrote:*   Ce qui m'interesserait moi, ce serait de savoir comment la Police procède ?
> 
> Je suppose que pour saisir un PC, il faut un mandat délivré par un juge. 
> 
> Non un policier peu décider d'emener une pièce qui lui semble utile, et le mandat de perquisition à l'américaine n'existe pas en France.
> ...

 

Et la douane ? Elle peut vider ta voiture si elle suspecte qqch non ? T'exiger les factures/licences des produits que tu vends dans ta boutique. Les services sanitaires/véterinaires peuvent également fouiller une boutique. Idem des services fiscaux qui peuvent intervenir. Et ce ne sont certainement pas les seuls services à pouvoir agir de la sorte. Après si vraiment tu doits protéger des données rien ne t'empèche de les stocker via le net sur un serveur distant situé dans une zone particulière...

Pour revenir à gentoo (ce qui m'interresse plus que de savoir pourquoi tu as besoin ça), dans ce cas on à l'utilisation-installation-configuration des tunnels cryptés, l'installation d'un swap crypté, voir la configuration d'une swap (d'ailleur swap c'est feminin ou masculin ?) sur la mémoire de ta carte graphique (très interressant si tu possède une carte avec 256 voir 512 Mo de ram), le coding d'un script qui te vide à la demande, le dit swap, ou ta ram (dangereux) car ta ram n'est pas totalement vidée par l'arret de la machine.

D'ailleurs subitement je me pose une question : s'il est possible d'utiliser la mémoire d'une carte graphique pour jouer les partitions de swap, ne serait-il pas possible de l'utiliser pour un /tmp ? Si c'est le cas tu installes dans ta bécane 2 cartes graphique en sli, l'une pour le swap et l'autre pour le tmp le tout sauvegarder sur un serveur distant via un tunnel ssl. Ainsi aucune donnée n'est stockée, pas de récupération par rémanence magnétique des disques etc... La solution ultime ?

----------

## Trevoke

Arrf Mornik mais c'est drole comme solution ce que tu nous proposes la!

----------

## lesourbe

j pense que plutot que le swap c est le stockage des données qui l'interesse...

Y a la knoppix (en vieille version je sais pas si elle le fait toujours) qui propose de crypter sa clusb ou son DD externe avec une grosse clef (le disque qui stocke ta conf)...

rien sur les durs du PC (a part dans la ram) tout sur le disque externe en crypté... 

et rien a faire ca.

pas si mal comme solution non ?

et ca marche out-of the-box.

----------

## boozo

@ Mornik : tiens regarde par ici  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

autant rajouter de la ram dans son PC, ne pas utiliser de swap et faire un /tmp en ram

Ca évite le tunnel SSH super lent (comparé à un accès mémoire) et ca coute moins cher ;)

----------

## Coltie

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> j pense que plutot que le swap c est le stockage des données qui l'interesse...

 

C'est pas justement ce qu'il propose? Tu loue un espace de quelque gigas aux Bahamas, sur l'île de Paques ou au Pôle Nord, et tu les laisses là-bas. Quand tu veux les employer, tu les transfert sur tes swap (via tuneling), du coup pas de trace sur tes DD, et tu emploie des données!

Reste juste à trouvé un serveur au Pôle Nord!

----------

## lesourbe

 *Coltie wrote:*   

> Reste juste à trouvé un serveur au Pôle Nord!

 

Ils sont nickel : 0.2 dbs pas de ventilos.

désolé : vendredi.

----------

## mornik

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ Mornik : tiens regarde par ici 

 

je connaissais, merci. C'était ma source d'inspiration. (la prochaine fois je mettrai le lien, ça évitera que qq1 perde du temps pour moi)

----------

## gbetous

dans l'idée où on ne possède aucun fichier (tout à distance), il faudra des clés, ou un mot de passe pour se connecter. j'ai l'impression qu'on rentre strictement dans le même cadre que le cryptage des données sur son disque dur : tout le "secret" tient dans une clé, la question étant "peut-on nous l'exiger" ?

mais des idées, il en existe d'autres : tu vies sur une clé USB, le jour ou t'as des soucis, il te suffit de la planquer/détruire... plus facile (et plus immédiat) qu'un disque dur.

----------

## geekounet

Ce que je ferai, c'est un backup régulier sur un serveur au pôle nord, et un dispositif d'autodestruction dans le disque dur  :Laughing: 

----------

## Coltie

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> tout le "secret" tient dans une clé, la question étant "peut-on nous l'exiger" ?

 

Juste.

Un juriste dans la salle?

----------

## kwenspc

eh faut suivre les gens : depuis la LCEN la justice peut et a le droit d'exiger la clé. sous peine de poursuite (amende et risque de prison)

Mais pour qu'elle l'exige il faut que cela fasses suite à une perquisition etc... donc pour une perquisition il faut être sousponné.

Mais j'imagine que personne n'a à s'inquieter ici et que tout le monde est honnête n'est ce pas?   :Wink: 

----------

## Coltie

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> eh faut suivre les gens

 

Juste    :Wink: 

En fait, j'ai pensé ce que je n'ai pas écrit: On ne pourra pas ne faire une ananlogie au secret bancaire suisse? C'es-à-dire que si tu as un DD aux Bahamas, tu pourrais être tranquil? Dans le sens où ce n'est pas en France, donc planqué, pas hors la loi... Mais si tu es français, dois-tu le "déclaré"? 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Mais j'imagine que personne n'a à s'inquieter ici et que tout le monde est honnête n'est ce pas?  

 

 :Laughing:  Pour ma part, je m'estime être en règle.. si,si. 

J'avoue, ôh misère, j'ai téléchargé quelques morceaux de musique... que j'avais au préalable sur des vinyls. Donc, j'estime avoir le droit de les avoirs sur mon pc (quoique, la loi est encore flou à ce sujet, m'enfin, éthiquement parlant, je me sens bien).

Là je pensais plutôt à la technique/juridiction. Il se pourrait bien que cette idée soit employé non seulement pour des téléchagements ilicites, mais aussi pour des données à caractère pornographique, ou terroriste, ou même de complot extra-terrestre visant à renverser les gouvernements de notre mère la terre... allez savoir.

----------

## gbetous

mais j'y pense, le fameux "disque dur de RAM" qui fait 4Go et qui a été essayé ca et là, ne serait-il pas tout simplement la bonne idée ? l ne psosède que qques minutes d'autonomie, ce qui fait que les gars qui partent avec l'ordi ont interêt à se rendre compte super vite qu'il y a ça dedans.

et pas de rémanence magnétique (-:

je trouve plus l'URL, mais j'en ai trouvé un autre, plus vieux, mais sur le même principe : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Un_DD_un_peu_particulier.htm

----------

## Darkael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> eh faut suivre les gens : depuis la LCEN la justice peut et a le droit d'exiger la clé. sous peine de poursuite (amende et risque de prison)
> 
> Mais pour qu'elle l'exige il faut que cela fasses suite à une perquisition etc... donc pour une perquisition il faut être sousponné.
> 
> 

 

Justement le texte que citait lesourbe est tiré de la LCEN, et je disais qu'il ne concernait que les fournisseurs de moyens cryptographiques et pas les utilisateurs. 

Ou bien tu fais référence à une autre partie du texte de la LCEN? (parce que moi je vois pas  :Confused: )

----------

## Trevoke

http://tor.eff.org/overview.html

http://freenet.sourceforge.net/

Pouf pouf, tant qu'on en parle.

----------

## k-root

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> tout le "secret" tient dans une clé, la question étant "peut-on nous l'exiger" ?

 

non, mais si tu ne la donne pas : tu agrave ton cas, car cela prouve que tu a qqchose a cacher   :Confused: 

----------

